# Finished up .................



## rd_ab_penman (May 14, 2021)

Some customer fish 


 Sierra series along with Bolt Action Mule bucks
and Ring Necked Pheasants applied on Curly Maple.
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX Clear Gloss Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.
Ready to install pen fittings.
Les


----------



## mark james (May 14, 2021)

Very nice work Les.


----------



## Joebobber (May 15, 2021)

Beautiful job.


----------

